# How does growing Micro Sword as a carpet compare to growing Glosso?



## cgcaver (Jul 10, 2005)

Is it easier or harder? What "specialties" does Micro Sword need? Which forms a nicer, thicker carpet in your experience? I've had great success with Glosso - it was growing very nicely till I killed it by blacking out my tank too long  So I cant decide if I want to replant carpet w/ glosso or micro sword...


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

imo, they both easy to grow under good light n co2 enriched tank. unlike hairgrass the will grow on any substrate too. the glosso will made a nice thick carpet faster but i thing micro sword or combination will look better


----------



## Gonzofish (Mar 26, 2005)

In microsword are you referring to Lilaeopsis or Echinodorus? 

Lilaeopsis will grow more dense and slowly, imo, not a rewarding plant. On the other hand, Glosso can fill in more quickly, and may become unruly and invasive. Glosso also has a tendency to "change its mind" and begin to grow vertically. 

Echinodorus tennellus "mini" (sometimes called microsword) can be quite striking, displaying a pink color under moderate lighting. If you want a Glosso that behaves itself try Marsilea minuta, a similar looking plant that is easy to control and grow.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

In my high light, CO2 30 Gallon long, E. Tenellus grows like a weed. In 2 weeks, it sent plants along runners 10" along the front of my tank. It will take over all the space it can find. I have had it grow under thick carpets of Crypt. Lutens. It is a nice pink/copper color on the topmost leaves directly under the light and produces very small o2 bubbles when pearling. Yesterday, I cleared out a patch of Bacopa C and Ludwigia Repens in the right front corner and planted glosso. The glosso has much larger o2 bubbles. 

When and if the Glosso grows out, I will take a side by side comparison picture and post it.

E. Tenellus grows much slower, taller and stays green in my 20G low light Excel treated tank but it does grow nicely. I would imagine if Gloss could grow in those conditions, it would grow vertically and not horizontally

Mike


----------

